# Summer Job in Spain



## jblimato (May 14, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am a 19 year old Accounting student from the United States. I just came back from a semester abroad in Salamanca, Spain and absolutely loved it! Ever since I was little, I always loved travelling and always wanted to live abroad. 

This summer I am planning on finding a job/internship in Europe, specifically Spain, Italy, Switzerland or France. I would love to find an internship related to business/accounting but I do realize that with the Eurozone crisis, it might not be realistic. 

I was thinking that maybe getting a job teaching English would be a better option? I had a few offers while in Salamanca but they didn't fit well with my class schedule. 

I have office experience as a data analysis assistant at my university, but don't really have experience in teaching except when I went to South Korea on a service trip and taught English in an organization for handicapped children for 10 days.

I have dual citizenship with the United States and Switzerland so visas aren't an issue and I speak fluent English, Spanish and can get by in Italian. 

Does anyone know of any language schools that only hire for the summer and not year-round? Or any other recommendations?

Sorry for the long post and thank you all for the help!


----------



## Cabanillas (Feb 2, 2013)

I received this message from Diverbo recently:

I was wondering if you know teenagers (from 19 years old) who may be interested in working as counselor in Spain next summer? Do you have family/friends, perhaps people who work with children, who you think may be interested in sharing information about these opportunities? 

I know that the 20-22-year-old Iñaki would have also been incredibly grateful to find out about an opportunity like this. Lives can really be enriched from such early and positive cultural experiences so we hope you might get in touch if you think you could help us spread the word.


Thank you so much guys!



Let´s be in touch! 



Iñaki Cornago Adrián

Human Resources Coordinator



Orense, 4, 7th floor. 28020 Madrid

+34 913 913 400


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cabanillas said:


> I received this message from Diverbo recently:
> 
> I was wondering if you know teenagers (from 19 years old) who may be interested in working as counselor in Spain next summer? Do you have family/friends, perhaps people who work with children, who you think may be interested in sharing information about these opportunities?
> 
> ...


I was about to suggest DiVerbo

my daughters are both volunteering as anglophones this summer - the elder one did it last year too

the elder one has already been spoken to by them about being a counsellor when she is older :clap2:


----------

